# Broken Wrist or Sprained Wrist?



## CLaPorte432

Very possible that it could be fractured. I'd get into the dr tomorrow morning and get an xray. I've had fractures and I didn't go to the dr right away because they didn't seem that bad. I could still move okay, but over the next couple of days, my strength progressively weakened, went to the dr and walked out with hard casts both times for 6 weeks.


----------



## MissColors

Rule of thumb. If you have to question it, Its not safe to guess. Go to the hospital.

I didn't go when i broke my hand. I went the next day but I had messes it up more by not getting the right answers first because I blew it off for a sprain. 

To me it sounds broken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Sprains usually make it feel like you have a really weak muscle. IT hurts to move and it becomes impossible to move because the muscle feels like it's been stretches out so much that it cant' contract again. I can only describe it as that.

If you have pain when you don't move it all, then it's likely a fracture.


----------



## LoveHaflingers

OK, thanks guys. The swellings come back, and now my whole hand from the wrist up looks puffy. Sprain or fracture, I'll probably get to the Dr's today.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thats probably a good idea.


----------



## LoveHaflingers

Ok, turns out it's neither. I apparently injured the growth plate in my wrist. So I know have to wear a wrist brace for 3 weeks. Takes some getting used to...

And, of course, the doctor SAID no riding, but obviously that is not possible for me (and probably many of us on here) for 3 weeks, and a simple hurt wrist is not gonna stop me. Just no jumping and crazy riding. ;-D


----------



## GreySorrel

LoveHaflingers..if it is the growth plate you injured, please, listen to the doctor and don't ride. Yea, we don't like to think about it but it really is important and if you do more damage, you will pay for it later on in life, trust me, my old creaky bones remind me all the time why I should of listened...hahahaha. 

Hope you heal quickly and are back to doing things again in no time!


----------

